# Secumotion Regulator



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi as anyone had Secumotion system fitted to an Auto Trail for heating whilst on the move,would be interested in any comments ,opinions etc 

Baza


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our Bessacarr has it and it works fine.

Good for when you are moving each day as you dont need to keep messing about turning the gas on and off, like wise when you stop for a cuppa the gas is on and ready to use. If you have an auto fridge you dont have to mess about with that either when you stop.


Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

I am quite possibly in the "wrong" but I gave up closing and opening Calor cylinders long before I had the secumotion system on board.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

me too! - meat and potato pie cooks on the way - unless am in France then its off.

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Why turn off in France? Do you know something I don't?

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Cos its the first thing they check and its a mega fine! 

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Who checks? Where? I have never been checked!

Russell


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

le police if your pulled over


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Voila!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Is this documented somewhere "official"? It's not like gassing and gas attacks is it?

Russell


----------

